# Just How Close We Are to War, and WHY!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Had I watched this video before last night, my part of last night's podcast would have been to just tell you to watch this video.

Why are we pushing Russia over the Ukrainian scene? Why are we pushing other nations' patience in Syria? Why is Ghadaffi dead and the people of Libya living in war instead of the peace they had before U.S. meddling? Back farther, why did we go after Hussein in 2003?

Maybe even the larger question that should be asked is, why do we live such a convenient life even though the U.S. isn't the manufacturing powerhouse it once was?

Even with the computerized voice filter, this video is very much worth hearing.

Realize what the powers that control our government are doing, and understand what it means to our very existence.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Why not. We are at war to keep peoples eyes off the real problem, loss of our country to liberal ideology and globalization.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We will always have some kind of war going on , we have a war here in the USA now " Black lives Matter " , so how do we end this war ? " Lock & Load " , be ready for when it hits your town .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did y'all bother with the video, by chance?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> Did y'all bother with the video, by chance?







For whatever reason this song came to mind. Scary stuff. Bad thing is I don't think gold will be nearly as valuable as clean water, food, penicillin, and brass will be at some point.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Did y'all bother with the video, by chance?


I did, I knew about 5% of what was said, the back channels of power and corruption are actively working.

We have become pawns in a global struggle to keep the ultra rich, rich and in power.

They would send us off to battle and just to keep their money flowing.

A war is coming, a total war, driven just by what was illuminated in the video.

It is too late to change the power structure here, like a cancer it has spread into every facet of government.

no matter which side holds power here, both benefit, the right could have stopped the "thing", why not? they did not care to.

Now with the resurrection of the east block, and the industrial decline of this country, the east now sees a war as winnable.

I wonder how much the power sucking hoe will get for turning into a quisling?

That thing has reduced our nuclear deterrent force to a level of impotence.

Our so called representatives are selling us down the drain for a piece of the pie as they know it.

I am not smart enough to understand all the complexities of the global chess board, all is kept hidden from us surfs.

All we are good for is to go die in the dirt to keep their money flowing.

And people wonder why we prep?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@SOCOM42 - You summed it up perfectly.

The truth has always been hidden from us. Lies wrapped in the flag have been used as the bull whip to spur us all the way.

We should look around. Just like the debt-based, ponzi-scheme economy is not sustainable, neither is the middle-class, suburbanite way of life it has created.

While the Western NWO powers struggle to keep the dollar on top, much of the rest of the world is sick and tired of it all. Our nation has been weakened in all ways, and the rest of the world is smelling that weakness.

There are a lot of valid reasons to be concerned.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> @SOCOM42 - You summed it up perfectly.
> 
> The truth has always been hidden from us. Lies wrapped in the flag have been used as the bull whip to spur us all the way.
> 
> ...


I think their war on middle class America is a mistake. People really didn't care if Vietnam or the Middle East was getting screwed but now that they're going after the middle class by exporting jobs in trade agreements people are slowly getting madder and are looking to place blame. Thats why I'm starting to believe that Trump will get elected this go around despite the fact that he's a big mouthed blow hard.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am surprised they didn't mention the proxy war in Yemen between Iran and Saudi Arabia. We just sold the Saudis a bunch of tanks recently as battle loss replacements. Or the growing economic threat from the BRICS nations. Chinese gold backed currency, etc. This mess we've created with the Fed is catching up to us quick. And it's gonna be ugly when it does.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you mean those peaceful Libyans that blew up American servicemen in Germany and innocent civilians in a jet liner - those peaceful Liyans? 

not to mention spreading terrorism around the country including the mainland USA ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I think their war on middle class America is a mistake. People really didn't care if Vietnam or the Middle East was getting screwed but now that they're going after the middle class by exporting jobs in trade agreements people are slowly getting madder and are looking to place blame. Thats why I'm starting to believe that Trump will get elected this go around despite the fact that he's a big mouthed blow hard.


You are not seeing the BIG view.
Just google Rothschilds Illuminati for a starter.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> you mean those peaceful Libyans that blew up American servicemen in Germany and innocent civilians in a jet liner - those peaceful Liyans?
> 
> not to mention spreading terrorism around the country including the mainland USA ...


The Libyan citizens who were living in peace; including the Christians who were protected in that country.

Glad you paid attention to the narrative which had nothing to do with the the activity of Ghadaffi in the md-80's. That didn't cause him to get killed, and it didn't cause the Libyan citizens to find themselves in the hell of chaos and Islamist tyranny. No, the attempt to buck the dollar is what got him killed and the country handed over to the Islamists.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You are not seeing the BIG view.
> Just google Rothschilds Illuminati for a starter.


Yes sir, googling and reading now. I think I know about them but will find out soon if I do. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Did y'all bother with the video, by chance?


Yes I did, very informative and unnerving, when all is said and done, it will fall on us to clean up the mess, which way will this all go when it all plays out?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Denton said:


> The Libyan citizens who were living in peace; including the Christians who were protected in that country.
> 
> Glad you paid attention to the narrative which had nothing to do with the the activity of Ghadaffi in the md-80's. That didn't cause him to get killed, and it didn't cause the Libyan citizens to find themselves in the hell of chaos and Islamist tyranny. No, the attempt to buck the dollar is what got him killed and the country handed over to the Islamists.


Libyans are Libyans - just like YOU are imposing the action of the USA thru decades of different administrations and leadership ... you're words are nothing but super hypocritical garbage ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> Libyans are Libyans - just like YOU are imposing the action of the USA thru decades of different administrations and leadership ... you're words are nothing but super hypocritical garbage ...


Is that so? A bit thick-skulled today, aren't you?

YOU don't have a bit of control over what this government does. Do you deserve hell?

Did you bother with the video before popping off? I already know the answer by the responses that simply don't fit.

I'm hypocritical? Yes, as are all of us; you just don't know why or how.

Just keep learning what the talking heads are telling you. You'll be ready for anything, then.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The "Agenda" has been in motion yet hidden from us by deceit for a long time. Only recently are you seeing pieces revealed as the final pieces are being put in place and the masses are being mentally conditioned. The "Destruction Of America" is part of the one world agenda.

You need to know and understand this.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We all know there is a large group of wealthy people/corporations that run the world.. Once exposed, S will HTF.
When people like Snowden, Assange or Anonymous really expose the truth, people will really be pissed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Yes sir, googling and reading now. I think I know about them but will find out soon if I do. :vs_closedeyes:


Study well Auntie, and take heed knowing the elite have been guiding events for centuries ........ their wealth starts, finances, profits from, and ends wars. All wars.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Moving the global politics aside for a moment, lets go to this countries ability to defend itself.

We have over 93 million people out of work, why??????

Simple answer, their jobs were for the most part moved overseas.

Regardless of the reason, they are gone, along with the technical knowledge to support them.

Most of them were in the manufacturing area, then those who supported them came next.

The next time you pick up a made in china wrench or car part, think, they were made here at one time by Americans on American made machinery.

Today most of that machinery is rotting in scrap yards or already melted down to build PRC tanks and ships.

I have seen the transition first hand, the biggest machine tool manufacturers' in the country warned the government about the problems in the early eighties,

I even discussed the tech transfer problem with the vice president of the then worlds largest, Cincinnati Milacron. 

Everyone of those machines would have and have been converted to defense production in the past, now they don't exist here.

We won WW2 because of an industrial base of a hundred years in the making, some war production was done on machines that were built around the civil war.

Now, today the machines of what there are, are computer controlled, they will all go down with an EMP strike. 

Our enemies know this situation all too well, they will be waiting for the right time to strike.

Our wonderful libtard government has not yet finished rendering our military impotent and rampant with queers and religious traitors. 

Those who support the TPP and NAFTA, I consider are traitors and deserve a traitors review, 

only money is of consideration for them not the lives of the regular American worker.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Did y'all bother with the video, by chance?


Yes..I watched it. It seems to be some pretty tired old conspiracy theories. When the liberals manage to get the War of Northern Aggresion rekindled....and the good guys win this time...we will fix it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy hour starts in 20 minutes. I going to have a few beers. All this negativity, doom and gloom is making me thirsty.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh my, I have a lot more reading to do. I only knew the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Happy hour starts in 20 minutes. I going to have a few beers. All this negativity, doom and gloom is making me thirsty.


Well the Sun got up over the Yard Arm in Texas..a few hours ago. Its way past time for Swabbies to start drinking..lol Let us try to play catch up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The story has depths unknown and very, very, long running.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Yes..I watched it. It seems to be some pretty tired old conspiracy theories. When the liberals manage to get the War of Northern Aggresion rekindled....and the good guys win this time...we will fix it.


Yup. The dollar is a theory, as is the Golden Dinar. Everything is a theory. 
Nothing to see here. The sun is over the yard arm; go drink. All is perfectly peachy. There's no reason for concern or preparation. Heck, I didn't even know Crimea was an old conspiracy theory. 
Yes, the vid starts with a recount, but comes forward to today. 
I'd love to know why you think it is mere theory. What seems hinkey to you?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Happy hour starts in 20 minutes. I going to have a few beers. All this negativity, doom and gloom is making me thirsty.


Now that is some positive thought processing going on, Spiced Rum and OJ here...Cuban Screw....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Will after listening about half way through..found myself beating my head and it sounded hollow..sorta like old Spickoli. The plot it too intricate for old folks to follow. Sorta like trying to keep track of the characters in a JRR Tolkein book. We need a gister to explain it. Thanks. What do we need to do? Its sorta like the preacher who had a sermon ready..then he mounted his horse and rode off in all directions.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Will after listening about half way through..found myself beating my head and it sounded hollow..sorta like old Spickoli. The plot it too intricate for old folks to follow. Sorta like trying to keep track of the characters in a JRR Tolkein book. We need a gister to explain it. Thanks. What do we need to do? Its sorta like the preacher who had a sermon ready..then he mounted his horse and rode off in all directions.


So, you didn't listen to it.

It is not convoluted or tossed together in a haphazard manner. 
I would like to know who thought the computer voice crap was a good idea. I'd like to beat him with his computer. 
Now, buck up and listen to the whole thing. If I can manage, so can you!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I already confessed to listening to it. The Darth Vader voice was ok. It was the subject matter which gave problemos. As Joe Friday often told hysterical witnesses.."We just need the facts Ma'am." Now Sasquatch seems to be alleging Germany is going to attack Russia. What do yall smoke?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> So, you didn't listen to it.
> 
> It is not convoluted or tossed together in a haphazard manner.
> I would like to know who thought the computer voice crap was a good idea. I'd like to beat him with his computer.
> Now, buck up and listen to the whole thing. If I can manage, so can you!


Since I am used to listening to Anonymous recordings, the voice maker over stuff doesn't overly bother me. Frankly it fits their motive, and you need to know who and what they are to sort through the crap. However, to some the voice make over is a major distraction. I get it. This is a very good and well orchestrated video, therefore I would like to see it recorded by a "normal person."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton;615305 I'd like to beat him with his computer. [/QUOTE said:


> Denton,
> 
> At this point I have no choice but to recommend that you seek professional help. This computer angst that you are continually experiencing could be hazardous to your own health as well as the health of others, not to mention that this nasty little habit could get quite expensive.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Denton,
> 
> At this point I have no choice but to recommend that you seek professional help. This computer angst that you are continually experiencing could be hazardous to your own health as well as the health of others, not to mention that this nasty little habit could get quite expensive.


Good point Sir. Whatever therapeutic remedies are available should be covered by major health plans.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Good point Sir. Whatever therapeutic remedies are available should be covered by major health plans.


Ummm bigwheel, I think Denton has one of them there Obamacare health plans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Samsung Chromebook. 192.00 at Walmart. Price has dropped since my last fit of rage.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am assuming your talking about a tablet maybe? I pad etc? If so save your money. The fancy phones can now duplicate whatever those things were designed for. Im fixing to get up enough nerve to try logging on this place by hitting the three white dots etc.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I destroy one or two laptops a year.

I use to pay about $1,200 for them, now I buy refurbished ones for about $3-4 hundred.

This has been going on for 15 years, starting with gateway's at about $2,000 for top of line junk.

These two will not last out the year.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Did y'all bother with the video, by chance?


Thanks


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Denton said:


> Samsung Chromebook. 192.00 at Walmart. Price has dropped since my last fit of rage.


If you buy one use Firefox for your browser. Search the net for best privacy settings for Firefox including location blocking, using Adblock plus, how to set allow only permissions for Adobe Flash on sites you trust, and thank me later.  Don't use Google Chrome as a browser. Just don't.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..thanks for the tips. I had a lap top one time. It wound up full of .40 cal holes in it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..thanks for the tips. I had a lap top one time. It wound up full of .40 cal holes in it.


Brother; you and Slippy have anger management issues!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy told me to do it. He is a bad influence on folks.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

The problem with conspiracy theory is the same functional issue as academic theory.
In which opinion is presented as fact, without concrete evidence.

The second major problem is using theory to assume motive.

A lot of people try to determine motive, by assuming, and only the person with the motive
knows his true motive, regardless of what the action may convey.

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions".

Now to try to determine the collective motive of decades of leadership through result based assumption
is about as far from scientific as the Easter Bunny laying a chocolate egg.

I don't have a better answer, and I don't have more facts. But I can say that I find it hard to believe
based on lack of documentation and evidence presented. Even then the truth is subjective depending
on what portion of evidence is provided and what light it is presented in.

Not saying we aren't in deep, or that the government isn't screwing things up, I just don't think it is by
intelligent design, as they tend to get a whole lot more wrong than right.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

How many angles are in 360 Degrees?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> The problem with conspiracy theory is the same functional issue as academic theory.
> In which opinion is presented as fact, without concrete evidence.
> 
> A lot of people try to determine motive, by assuming, and only the person with the motive
> ...


Sir,

With all due respect I couldn't disagree more. To develop an accurate worldview one must consider more than just scientific "evidence" as it is spoon fed to you.

When one can look at historical evidence and the patterns that are repeated it allows him to put motive to action with a very high probability of being able to determine the path that is being taken. It may not be scientific, but Man is definitely a creature of habit.

My Bible is not mere scientific based either, it contains words that exceeds all of Man's understanding and scientific power's. When it begins to predicts events that are visible and exposes a long running agenda as imminent and historically relevant, one has the opportunity to see the light in darkness.

Consider that there is absolute nothing scientific about our manipulated currency, elitists manipulating the lives of the masses, or ........... the beheading, persecution, and world wide assault being launched by a "religion of peace". I truly hope that you have the ability to be aware of what is unfolding while the propaganda agenda is telling you "its all going to be all right."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And the sheeple march on to the unseen drums of servitude. To their doom they walk in blissful silence, inexorably, incontrovertibly. When the machinery of the not so hidden agenda stops...........well.....prepare.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> And the sheeple march on to the unseen drums of servitude. To their doom they walk in blissful silence, inexorably, incontrovertibly. When the machinery of the not so hidden agenda stops...........well.....prepare.


That's some good stuff neighbor. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I do recommend reviewing allot of what Anonymous says. Some of it I true, some of it is grey... I am always skeptical of online stuff...Cautious.
I don't trust our government, as a whole. But, I feel the majority of the people that would have to execute orders of the government would do the right thing if needed.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> Not saying we aren't in deep, or that the government isn't screwing things up, I just don't think it is by
> intelligent design, as they tend to get a whole lot more wrong than right.


I've read enough about progressives to strongly disagree with this. It IS by design.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wrong video. Now I can't find the one I wanted. Crap!


----------

